# How St. Anger Was Produced...



## scottro202 (Mar 5, 2011)

Just figured I'd share this piece of Dr Seuss's work.


----------



## -42- (Mar 5, 2011)

That snare...


----------



## spattergrind (Mar 5, 2011)

-42- said:


> That snare...





Thats why...

Fran tick tick tick tick tick tick tock...

EDIT: of course I had to look up st anger videos. In Frantic lars has a goat tee! WTF! lol


----------



## ZackP3750 (Mar 5, 2011)

my lifestyle determines my deathstyle


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 5, 2011)

this has potential to become the greatest thread ever. 

I'm madly in anger with you. OOOOO IM MADLY IN ANGER WITH YOU-UGH


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 5, 2011)

LOVE IS A 4 LETTER WORD...

Oh wait...


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 5, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> this has potential to become the greatest thread ever.
> 
> I'm madly in anger with you. OOOOO IM MADLY IN ANGER WITH YOU-UGH


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 5, 2011)

ZackP3750 said:


> my lifestyle determines my deathstyle



I've always kinda liked that line


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Those drums are the best drums ever recorded.
Ever.




ever.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 5, 2011)

Also, who can forget the "KILL..... KILL KILL KILL KILLKILLKIILLL .... .. ..

KILLKILLKILL KILL KILL-UGH!" song..

hahahahah


----------



## Randy (Mar 5, 2011)

This is my favorite thread on here.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 5, 2011)

scottro202 said:


>



His anger was mistaken for a failed attempt at eliminating his gag reflex.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 5, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> His anger was mistaken for a failed attempt at eliminating his gag reflex.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 5, 2011)

The drums in that album sucked, that album in general sucked. The entire time it sounded like some one vomiting. +1 to this thread.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 5, 2011)

I remember when this album came out my friend picked up a used copy of it like the day after it was released, we popped it into the cd player of his car and didn't even make it through 2 songs before we renamed it St. Anus and went and sold it back to the used cd place we got it at in the first place.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Anger was a larger display of public embarassment than any faux pas made by any politician.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 6, 2011)

I actually like to listen to it every now and then.



i'll get my flame shield....


EDIT: I know its a horrible album but everynow and then I just get in the mood for it, for like fifteen or so minutes then I gotta have a guitar solo


----------



## Randy (Mar 6, 2011)

Get the fuck out.


----------



## -42- (Mar 6, 2011)

Even I knew that album sucked as a kid. And I was eleven when it came out.


----------



## Dan (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Antimatter (Mar 6, 2011)

I've only known one person who's ever liked this album and he was a humongous douchebag


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 6, 2011)

^

Even that snare sounds better than the one used on the album.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 6, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Even that snare sounds better than the one used on the album.


I didn't hear a snare in that.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 6, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I didn't hear a snare in that.





See the 2 and 4 of every measure.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 8, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> See the 2 and 4 of every measure.


That sounds like a bass drum to me.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 8, 2011)

There's definitely a snare on the 2nd and 4th, it's only ever so slightly higher than the bass, but it's there.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 8, 2011)

I actually ditched class in the morning to go to the record store, and pick that album up. I was looking forward to it soo much. After getting it, I started listening to it in the car. I sat there hoping the next track would be better than the last. As most of you know, that moment never came. All I can say is that I have definitely missed class for better things than that album (if you consider going to carrows for breakfast to see how many old people were there, and then playing smash bros the rest of the day better).


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 8, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> That sounds like a bass drum to me.



That's because like a lot of electronic music they broke one of the cardinal rules of real drumming; don't play the snare and kick at the same time.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 8, 2011)

My first listen through was my first ever Metallica listen.

I didn't think it was THAT bad. I thought the riffs were repetitive and the snare was fucking awful... but It wasn't as bad as half the pop rock crap I was hearing. You have to admit there are some quite interesting moments on there, and some good riffs. Just the good riffs and good moments were ruined by poor production or overplaying the riff (which also kind of comes down to the producer).

Then the next thing I heard was S&M and I nearly died at the comparison...


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 8, 2011)

eh? regardless of what it is, i actually liked it ******






*better than anything megadeth ever created. though the album was just bad, i will still pick it over megadeth


----------



## synrgy (Mar 8, 2011)

I used to love these guys SO much.

Then I hit puberty.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 8, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> The drums in that album sucked, that album in general sucked. The entire time it sounded like some one vomiting. +1 to this thread.


 
i have felt this way about EVERY metallica album. even when master of puppets first came out


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 8, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> eh? regardless of what it is, i actually liked it ******
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I love Megadeth! Always preferred them to Metallica (AJFA is a beast though!)... especially the Rust in Peace to Cryptic Writings era... I haven't really given anything after that a good listen, but I'm a big fan of Chris Broderick so I downloaded End Game and I'll give it a try.

I didn't think anyone actually liked St Anger... I admit I only listened to 3 songs but I thought they were SO bad I couldn't bare to listen any more.... I remember when the Black album came out and so many 'real' Metallica fans hated it... saying they sold out etc... so, I tried to be open and give St Anger a fair listen... but yikes... not for me...

Any love for Exodus - Force of Habit?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 8, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> I love Megadeth! Always preferred them to Metallica (AJFA is a beast though!)... especially the Rust in Peace to Cryptic Writings era... I haven't really given anything after that a good listen, but I'm a big fan of Chris Broderick so I downloaded End Game and I'll give it a try.
> 
> I didn't think anyone actually liked St Anger... I admit I only listened to 3 songs but I thought they were SO bad I couldn't bare to listen any more.... I remember when the Black album came out and so many 'real' Metallica fans hated it... saying they sold out etc... so, I tried to be open and give St Anger a fair listen... but yikes... not for me...
> 
> Any love for Exodus - Force of Habit?



YES. You win at life.


----------



## Mendez (Mar 8, 2011)

When i first listened to it, i didnt think it was that bad (i was like 13)....Then i was introduced to the master of puppets album and the number of the beast album...changed my opinion instantly


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 8, 2011)

True story;

Master of Puppets is the only Metallica album that is actually good.


----------



## Mendez (Mar 8, 2011)

For some reason its the one i have listened to the most.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm a Ride the Lightning and ....And Justice, kinda guy, but Puppets is certainly good as well.
I also really like Load. Some good songs on there, IMO.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 8, 2011)

I was only 16 when St. Anger came out. I was by no means a music afficionado. I listened to a bunch of popular stuff in high school. Sure, I listened to Master of Puppets and S&M, but I also listened to Creed, Nickelback, Silverchair, Nirvana, Three Doors Down, Blink 182, and basically a bunch of other crap.

I listened to the entire album at the listening booth at the Future Shop in Kelowna, where I lived at the time. And even then, despite my total lack of general metalness, I knew that St. Anger was the biggest turd ever forced into my ear.


----------



## spattergrind (Mar 8, 2011)

Xaios said:


> ...Creed, Nickelback, Silverchair, Nirvana, Three Doors Down, Blink 182, and basically a bunch of other crap.



I don't really listen to them much anymore, but I still like bands that I grew up with. But radio now, makes it worse. Playing all the same 90's songs over and over.

Even though this is a sevenstring/eight string forum, everything doesn't need to be djent all the time. Gets kinda old to be honest. Does that mean that I don't like it? No. But I need a break from it sometimes. 

Too much of a good thing.

IMO


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 8, 2011)

For Whom The Bell Tolls, only half decent Metallica song there is. 

if I want thrash I'll stick to Megadave thanks.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 9, 2011)

Megadeth > Metallica. True story.

But, this isn't a MegaDave vs Alcoholica thread, this is a "St. Anger fucking sucked" thread.


----------



## alfred (Mar 9, 2011)

One of the best "Worst Album" ever written. Thanks Metallica.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 9, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> For Whom The Bell Tolls, only half decent Metallica song there is.
> 
> if I want thrash I'll stick to Megadave thanks.





Infinity Complex said:


> Megadeth > Metallica. True story.
> 
> But, this isn't a MegaDave vs Alcoholica thread, this is a "St. Anger fucking sucked" thread.



You guys better be trollin'


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 9, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i have felt this way about EVERY metallica album. even when master of puppets first came out


 
Jym.... You just don't like Lars. That's OK, because nobody likes Lars... Including those of us who like Metallica.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 10, 2011)

I used to like Ride the Lightning, the black album, Master of Puppets, .... And Justice for All, Load, and Reload until I heard S&M. Now I hate all of their studio albums except for a few songs that were not on S&M. Their studio albums just sound like shit, especially St. Anger.
The snare drum in St. Anger still isn't the worst I've heard though. The worst snare drum I have ever heard in my life was the one in Korn's Take a Look in the Mirror. That snare drum BLUDGEONED TaLitM! "Right Now" is a great song as long as it's the live version from Family Values 06,


----------



## leandroab (Mar 10, 2011)

leandroab said:


>



Why the fuck did I post this???


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 10, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Why the fuck did I post this???



because even that album is better than whatever the fuck that was.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 11, 2011)

whow...i got a neg rep for saying i like metallica better than megadeth?

lame

*rolls eyes*


----------



## JamesM (Mar 11, 2011)

Because Megadeth is clearly better than Metallica. 

Oh, and for the record, we do have this smiley:


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 11, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Because Megadeth is clearly better than Metallica.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, we do have this smiley:




megadeth is an art form. exactly what music is. its art. and as a result, its all based on opinion. 

i dont like megadeth as to me, all their music sounds exactly the same. same riffs. same solos. same song writing. same signing. same everything. the only thing that keeps changing is their lineup, and even if the second/third guitarists in the band are technically/emotionally better than mustaine, mustaine, to me, holds them back. mustaine acknowledges that broderick is a better guitarist than him, but all the focus is on mustaine. 

with metallica, sure, the drum never changes, but they provide a much larger variety, regardless of if its good or bad. to me, variety in art makes things more interesting. 

and i was doing a 'quick reply' so no smiles there...


----------



## Hollowman (Mar 12, 2011)

I respect Metallica for what they have done for Metal. but, I don't care for them in general. 
Kirk Hammet was never a match for Gary Holt when he was in Exodus. so, let's face it Metallica is the best place him that way everyone can hear his wah prowess in his solo's..lol I actually couldn't write this with a straight face...
James Hetfield was a great rhythm player and songwriter aloooooonnnnggg time ago. still a good rhythm player but, now he say's"YEAH" every fucking verse.
Lars Ulrich...Yeah.....not much needs to be said about him that hasn't already been said....he got lucky with being a subpar drummer in a band that got famous.
I'm not including bass players since Cliff died and Jason got some brains and eventually Robert will to. 
As for this Album, I have never really heard it but,I have some kind of Monster and I honestly thought it was a comedy.
Also, How in the hell did Megadeth end up in this?


----------



## Antimatter (Mar 12, 2011)

I think Megadeth came in because Dave Mustaine is a really old previous member of Metallica so he's sort of almost related to what happens to them d:


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, Dave Mustaine was the only member of Metallica to be kicked out for being TOO wild. Go figure.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 12, 2011)

SpottedBeaver said:


> Yeah, Dave Mustaine was the only member of Metallica to be kicked out for being TOO wild. Go figure.



but then again, didn't turn down loomis from megadeth for being too young and thus not being able to drink legally? 

GO FIGURE!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 13, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> but then again, didn't turn down loomis from megadeth for being too young and thus not being able to drink legally?
> 
> GO FIGURE!



Broderick > Loomis. True Story.

But this isn't a God* vs. Nevermore thread. This is a 'St. Anger fucking sucked' thread.


*Broderick is God.


EDIT:

Before some wiener negs me, I fucking LOVE Metallica (including Load and Re-load), and I fucking LOVE Nevermore. I just feel Megadeth is a better band, musically, than Metallica, and that Broderick is a better guitarist than Loomis. No hatred towards to losers, just my opinion. 

And everybody is entitled to their own opinion... unfortunately I never seem to meet people with opinions that aren't completely wrong


----------



## leandroab (Mar 13, 2011)

Snare used in St. Anger:


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 13, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Broderick > Loomis. True Story.
> 
> But this isn't a God* vs. Nevermore thread. This is a 'St. Anger fucking sucked' thread.
> 
> ...




thats exactly my point. if someone says they like britney spears here, they shouldn't get neg rep for it. if anything, just look at em with a caulk eye and call em  but still, a neg rep is kinda uncalled for 


(not saying that you neg repped me  )


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 13, 2011)

People don't think Ride The Lightning was Metallica's best album?


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> People don't think Ride The Lightning was Metallica's best album?


 
Justice here... that album changed the game for me. And I'm not a conspiracy theorist... but... there's no way that Kirk Hammett played the leads on there... I'm raising the B.S. flag. Anything before and after Justice is just him double-bassing on a custom dual wah set up while ripping Em pentatonics.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 14, 2011)

This prob belongs in a separate thread... but... funny quotes from Kirk Hammett's wikipedia page:

"... playing style is noted for his extensive use of the wah-wah pedal in his solos. Hammett says, 'The wah-wah is an extension of my personality'." 

"... drummer Lars Ulrich and producer Bob Rock thought that the solos did not sound right in the songs. Hammett later admitted himself, 'We tried to put in solos, but they sounded like an afterthought, so we left them out'."


----------



## synrgy (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it's funny how back when I was a kid everybody seemed to think that Lars was one of the best drummers on the planet, but in the post-Napster-lawsuit era suddenly he's a terrible drummer.

Just goes to show that one's public persona puts a rather massive spin on the perception of one's talent or lack thereof.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Broderick > Loomis. True Story.
> 
> But this isn't a God* vs. Nevermore thread. This is a 'St. Anger fucking sucked' thread.
> 
> ...


 

Howsabout Broderick + Loomis? I wish they were in the same band...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 14, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I think it's funny how back when I was a kid everybody seemed to think that Lars was one of the best drummers on the planet, but in the post-Napster-lawsuit era suddenly he's a terrible drummer.
> 
> Just goes to show that one's public persona puts a rather massive spin on the perception of one's talent or lack thereof.



I always thought he was a terrible drummer  The Napster thing just made me notice he's a douche.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 14, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I always thought he was a terrible drummer  The Napster thing just made me notice he's a douche.



Well, I didn't mean everyone in the literal sense. I just mean he was everywhere. Modern Drummer mags, 'top 5 drummer' lists in every magazine imaginable, drummer kids at school carrying '...And Justice For All' drum tab books under their arms, etc etc.

I know it's just my own perception; I was 11 or 12 when the self titled black album came out. I just feel that before all the post-Load backlash began, he was greatly admired by many, many people.


----------



## Espaul (Mar 14, 2011)

I actually like this album. Vocals are not that well preformed, lack of guitar solos are frustrating, the snare is shitty and the overall mix is really not good. I like the guitar sound and there's a lot of cool riffs in the album. The only thing holding me back from listening to it is actually only the poor mixing.

Anyways, so I don't get flamed to hard:


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 14, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> I actually ditched class in the morning to go to the record store, and pick that album up. I was looking forward to it soo much. After getting it, I started listening to it in the car. I sat there hoping the next track would be better than the last. As most of you know, that moment never came. All I can say is that I have definitely missed class for better things than that album (if you consider going to carrows for breakfast to see how many old people were there, and then playing smash bros the rest of the day better).



Exact same thing happened here. I'm pretty sure I nearly turned into a black hole due to the massive amount of depression I felt.

The thing that I found crazy was when I was watching the DVD...I saw them using Diezel VH4s and all this crazy amazing gear and I was like WTF Y U NO MAKE GOOD TONE 4 ALBUM?!


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 20, 2011)

I love how this thread went from a Dr Seuss reference to a Metallica vs Megadeth thread


----------



## groph (Mar 20, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I always thought he was a terrible drummer  The Napster thing just made me notice he's a douche.



Yeah, I never liked his style of drumming. I prefer drummers who keep a steady beat as opposed to the weird fills he does. I have respect for Metallica of course since they're pretty much as famous as humanly possible and they did so by playing metal and definitely advanced the genre at least by inspiring countless bands, but aside from the odd song here and there (my favorite Metallica song is their cover of Whisky in the Jar) I don't care for them at all. 

Megadeth is a steaming turd in my opinion. If someone wants to neg-rep me then fine. I concede that the intarnet is indeed serious business. I can't get past Dave's ego and I don't like his singing. Their overall sound has always seemed "tiny" to me. Still, I have respect since they've paid their dues to metal.

Slayer is where it's at, even though they should have stopped making records past Seasons in the Abyss. God Hates us All is good but that's the only good post-Seasons album they've released. They probably should quit altogether, actually.

Getting back on track (I really need to stop ranting in every post I make) St. Anger is definitely not a good album by any stretch. That guitar tone is horrifying and the drums have already been spoken for.

MY LIFESTYLE... DETERMINES MY DEATH STYLE - now THAT deserves a tattoo on my forehead. Tough as nails.


----------



## trickae (Mar 22, 2011)

load and reload even sounded better, ....



even though I still kinda like load and reload (flame on)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 22, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> That's because like a lot of electronic music they broke one of the cardinal rules of real drumming; don't play the snare and kick at the same time.



except for when you break out the disco.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Mar 22, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Also, who can forget the "KILL..... KILL KILL KILL KILLKILLKIILLL .... .. ..
> 
> KILLKILLKILL KILL KILL-UGH!" song..
> 
> hahahahah




Randy's avatar was totally in synch with this when I listened to it. Nearly died...


----------

